# How to find age on my 5/22 ?



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

So I’ve had this snowblower for a few years now and it’s been running great. It’s got a 5hp tecumseh and I know that it’s made before 2004, it is probably made somewhere in the late 90s but I don’t know the age of the snowblower it self. The sticker under the handle is gone. Is there any other way to find the age.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You use the engine numbers. You do a search on the internet.


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

JLawrence08648 said:


> You use the engine numbers. You do a search on the internet.


Well I did it says the engine is made after 2004 since it has 5 digits in the engine model number


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Small engine_user said:


> Well I did it says the engine is made after 2004 since it has 5 digits in the engine model number


telling us 'since it has 5 digits in the model number " we can't help you .

to properly help you, PLEASE post both the model and serial numbers. both can be broken down to help you get close to the built date of the machine within about a month
another help would be the make of the machine, IE toro, ariens, craftsman, cub cadet


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Well since this is in the Craftsman forum I am guessing it is a Craftsman.
Since he has no sticker he has no model number.
It is about the same year as my 5/22.
I have a sticker on the back of mine, I still can't get a year of build date.
No one knows, even though I have ALL the numbers.
Mine is from around 2000, I bought it new.

You say yours is missing the number UNDER the handle?
What handle?
Mine is on the lower back rear?

Edit, Post a few pictures?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

ed 
the engine serial and model numbers are stamped into the steel housing of the cooling shroud.it should have the electric starter button screwed down over them that's what he needs to post


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Biggest thing to help identify age without a model number would be the engine number or info out of the manual. Manual should have a copyright date on it, so it's likely no older than that date. Another is if the blower has a tecumseh gear transmission or friction disc drive. They cut over from one to the other around the mid to late 80's.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

captchas said:


> ed
> the engine serial and model numbers are stamped into the steel housing of the cooling shroud.it should have the electric starter button screwed down over them that's what he needs to post


Ok, I never knew that, as I have a sticker on it.
So I have to unscrew the starter switch box to see them, up top here?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

At the, end of the Day Does it really matter what year it was made?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Jackmels said:


> At the, end of the Day Does it really matter what year it was made?


Sure, for historical value.


----------

